# Sudden drop in meat temp



## GoBuds (May 22, 2021)

Hi
Started  as a newbie to the smoker world in the last year.  I  am in the middle of smoking turkey breasts, about the 6th time I have done this recipe. Smoker holding at about 215,  After 2 hrs meat was at 132 degrees and 2 mins later when I looked it dropped 15 degrees to 117.  I have never seen a sudden drop when cooking turkey or other meats.  My thermometer has a graph on the app I checked and it was an instant drop - hoping I had imagined it.

I have seen the temp stall for a bit but never a big drop.  It is slowly climbing again now.
Anyone else have the same experience or possible explanation as to what might be happening?


----------



## indaswamp (May 22, 2021)

Was the turkey thawed all the way? If it still had frozen spots in it, then once it melted and the moisture tried to move to the center of the bird, then the cold water will give you such a reading.


----------



## GoBuds (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for responding.

Turkey was not frozen, was fresh and sat overnight in refrigerator in a brine.   Still a little baffled,  I moved the therm. probe to another  breast on the smoke temp is similar and slowly climbing.  It’s anew one for me , seen slight drops before but never 15 degrees.  Going to test with a second thermometer in a bit to confirm actual temp is accurate.


----------



## smokerjim (May 22, 2021)

Maybe a thermometer going bad, I've had that happen, also it may have been stuck in a fat pocket , wiggle the thermometer a little that usually helps with that.


----------



## chopsaw (May 22, 2021)

Like Jim mentioned , I had a bad probe do that to me .


----------



## Chasdev (May 22, 2021)

When the internal moisture exits the meat, the change of state from liquid to gas uses calories which is seen as a lower internal temp.
I've had a few over the years (briskets) that did the same thing and there's nothing for it except to wait it out.
Wrapping in foil with a liquid inside might be the best way to cope.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 22, 2021)

Could you please expand this thought?
Juices leaving the meat , is the stall period. That is generally around 160*  That temp is close enough for me as done on poultry.


----------



## chopsaw (May 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Juices leaving the meat , is the stall period. That is generally around 160* That temp is close enough for me as done on poultry.


Latent heat of vaporization . When ever the conditions become right for liquid to change state , exit or move . 
I'm not saying this was his issue , but could be caused by opening the door and letting cool air into the smoker , or like 

 indaswamp
 mentioned a cold pocket in the meat that started to condensate / sweat when the temp hit 132 or whatever it was .


----------

